# New Forum!



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, after getting some requests we've added a new masonry forum. 
Were going to start with it as a sub-forum of Construction for now but if we get some interest we will move it to the main forum area.

So, tell you friends and anyone else who may be interested in the subject.

Thanks :Thumbs:


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

My life is masonry and I have one of the top reps. in this part of the country....I have owned and been very successful in my company since I was 19 ....so if you guys have any questions let loose and I will give you all the advice I can type out :Thumbs:  even use my email if you need to


----------



## GenConJ (Sep 23, 2004)

*price for block and brick in TN*

Hey Two kids... what is the going rate in Kingsport for block (approx 1050 CMU's) and brick (approx 21k).
I am in Huntsville Al and would like to know how the market here compares.


----------



## GenConJ (Sep 23, 2004)

*OOps...*

That should have said whats the going price for labor on block and brick.
my bad


----------



## two kids (Sep 17, 2004)

GenConJ said:


> Hey Two kids... what is the going rate in Kingsport for block (approx 1050 CMU's) and brick (approx 21k).
> I am in Huntsville Al and would like to know how the market here compares.



About 450 -600 per thou on brick and 1.50 - 2.00 per block.....these are res. prices and vaary slightly depending on how " cut up " a house is........

From what I hear from masons here who have move from alabama the prices where you are ....are a lil lower


----------



## bonvec (Oct 24, 2004)

*600 to 800*



two kids said:


> About 450 -600 per thou on brick and 1.50 - 2.00 per block.....these are res. prices and vaary slightly depending on how " cut up " a house is........
> 
> From what I hear from masons here who have move from alabama the prices where you are ....are a lil lower


 I live in Ohio and work residential non union and bid against amish masons all the time. Nobody in the state will lay brick for 450.00 as 600 is the starting rate and goes up from there.


----------



## bonvec (Oct 24, 2004)

*quikpoint drill*



two kids said:


> My life is masonry and I have one of the top reps. in this part of the country....I have owned and been very successful in my company since I was 19 ....so if you guys have any questions let loose and I will give you all the advice I can type out :Thumbs:  even use my email if you need to


I'm considering purchasing a quikpoint drill for pointing a small church do you have favorable or unfavorable opinion on this product. thanks in advance


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

This is most excellent! Let's try it out.
I am going to install a wine bottle window in one of my baths and want the mortar to match the exterior paint. I am considering using a variation of the paint instead of water to mix the mortar, the pigment variation would be to offset the darkening caused by the mortar. I think that the acrylic factor would also reduce water absorbtion.
I'm open for comments.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> This is most excellent! Let's try it out.
> I am going to install a wine bottle window in one of my baths and want the mortar to match the exterior paint. I am considering using a variation of the paint instead of water to mix the mortar, the pigment variation would be to offset the darkening caused by the mortar. I think that the acrylic factor would also reduce water absorbtion.
> I'm open for comments.



I don't know if I'm right, but wouldn't you have to use a different color of the paint to offset the dark color. Sounds pretty hard to me. I'm not sure, This may sound dumb to you, but what if you were to use a grout of some kind. It comes in many colors. Or perhaps use mortar for the stronger bonding and use grout in the areas you might see. Might be a lot easier to match the color. Again, not really sure though. Just an idea.


----------



## tony (Dec 22, 2004)

Two kids 
I am in the process of starting my own masonry business. After 15 years in the trade, I am very comfortable with the technical side of my profession. However I have very limited sales experience and would like to know if you have any advise on how to overcome this shortcoming.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

OK Hammer, let's move on to pool grout. It's bright white, has all of the characteristics that are required but maybe now I need to go a little darker.
I'm starting to think of a 'complementery' color.


----------

